# Please help Need rescue for Pigeon....!



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been nursing a pigeon for about a week hoping her wing will heal, she is getting so much better on her own...I give her bread wild seed and fresh water. We have a cat and a lab both bird lovers...
{not}...I live in Apache Junction, Az. are there any rescues for pigeons here ? Maybe the Humane Society ?
Thank you for your response !
Rebecca


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going to send you question to our Arizona members.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Charis.....Thanks for the PM.... 

Hi Rebecca THANK you for helping this pigeon on its road to recovery, WE all appreciate it and he does too.

Is this a feral piegon that needs to be released when fully mended? Or does he need to be placed in a home? You are located about 1.5 to 2 hours away from me. I Live in Tucson. So....Lets see if the others are a little closer. Does he have a cage? Please feel free to PM me, If there are no other options.. I do not want him to end up at the Humane Society. As Far as Southern Arizona... I know of no where that will except Pigeons.  They are usually referred to the Wildlife Center where they are cared for and then released. Most organizations here in the Southern part frown upon our poor little pigeons...... I will keep my eye on this thread to see what is going on, and again feel free to PM me if needed!
~Jenn~


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

just an after thought:  Also, are you sure you won't consider keeping it, if he is unreleasable? 

We have 2 indoor cats and a Bonifide "Bird" dog, Hes a Golden Retriever. And They have learned that if they even LOOK at the birds a goofy way ... that their in trouble. Pigeons make very sweet, fun pets when given the time to get aquainted with you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Jenn for responding.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Appreciate the PM, Charis. I've been out all day & just now getting to the site.

Hi Rebecca,
Give Nancy Eilertsen of EastValley Wildlife in Chandler a call (480)814-9339.
She may know of someone in your area that can assist you. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Rebecca , 
In the mean time .... Here are a list of resources that you may try. Explain your situation.... Be Prepared for the standard , "Your calling about a Pigeon!" response....... just keep at it though. Some may not work out but sometimes they will give you additional info and resources. 

________________________________________________________________
www.the-oasis.org |*They are located in Scottsdale ( As long as it is not a feral, they may consider taking it) |To send email to Sybil Erden about a bird you have found, want to place, 
or just want to ask something about, use: 

[email protected] 

________________________________________________________________

Pigeon & Dove Rescue | Phoenix | 602-274-0913 
________________________________________________________________
For the Birds Rehab (24 hours) | 602-944-8060 

________________________________________________________________
Adobe Mountain Wild Life Their phone number is (623) 582-9806. WILD (OUTSIDE) BIRDS ONLY
________________________________________________________________

Good Luck.... Keep us informed!  ~Jenn~


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Pigeon and Dove rescue isn't taking birds any longer. The sweet lady there has some medical issues.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone have Any news that you can share on this? Just was wondering how the pigeon was?
Jenn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There is no way to contact her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've sent Rebecca an e-mail asking her to check this thread.

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Terry! 

Jenn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great Terry. Thank you.


----------

